# Besitzen Sie Konsolen? Wenn ja, welche?



## Administrator (4. Januar 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Januar 2007)

Es wäre leichter zu sagen, welche man nicht hat.


----------



## LordMephisto (4. Januar 2007)

Nali_WarCow am 04.01.2007 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre leichter zu sagen, welche man nicht hat.


Jopp, Multiple-Choice wäre hier nicht schlecht *g*


----------



## Teslatier (4. Januar 2007)

Da fehlt die Möglichkeit "andere".

Ich liebe meinen Dreamcast. 
Den hab ich mal bei 'nem Crazy Taxi Wettbewerb auf der YOU hier in Berlin gewonnen.  Ich war unschlagbar.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Januar 2007)

das man sowohl auf konsolen als auch pc aktiv sein kann, hat die pcg wohl immer noch nicht kapiert.....


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Januar 2007)

Ich bin und bleibe PC-Spieler! Ich brauch' keine Konsolen!


----------



## Michael-Miggi (5. Januar 2007)

Schlagt mich! Tretet mich! Gebt es mir!   Aber ich liebäugle mit einem Wii. Find denn ehrlich gesagt ziemlich witzig obwohl ja die Steuerung meiner Meinung nach 3 Std. ganz schön auf den Arm gehen. Aber es gibt ja noch den "Oldschool" Pad  . Aber wenn ich mir andererseits auch einige Titel der XBOX 360 ansehen dann bin ich aber auchb hin und weg.... hmm... Schwere Frage ob davon nicht noch was zu mir nach Hause kommt.


greetz


----------



## Starsucker (5. Januar 2007)

Pong , Atari 2600 , NES , SNES , N64 , GameCube , Wii , Commodore Amiga CD 32


----------



## crackajack (5. Januar 2007)

NES, Game Boy (den originalgrauen), SNES, Master System, N64 und GameCube

wii nach einer Preissenkung....also irgendwann heuer sicherlich


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (5. Januar 2007)

SNES

Viel mehr werden da auch nicht zukommen


----------



## eX2tremiousU (5. Januar 2007)

Graue Keksdose (erster Gameboy), Nintendo 64, Nintendo DS (classic), PlayStationPortable, SeXBox 360 und maybe bald eine Wii. 

Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch die Ankündigung von Microsoft, auch eine portable Konsole auf den Markt zu werfen. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## Montares (5. Januar 2007)

Master System
MegaDrive
Saturn
Dreamcast
NES
SNES
N64
GameCube
Wii
Playstation
Playstation2
Xbox
Amiga500
Amiga1200
gameBoy
gameBoy Advanced


----------



## MICHI123 (5. Januar 2007)

Da fehlt die option "anschaffung geplant" ...


----------



## Fight_Angel (7. Januar 2007)

Hatte mal nen Game Cube. Momentan nur PC. In absehbarer Zeit werd ich mir wohl den Wii holen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. Januar 2007)

alten Gameboy und Playstation2 nur wegen GTA San Andreas und Resident Evil gekauft.


----------



## ComKeifei (8. Januar 2007)

Früher hatte ich mal gesagt : Ich bin und bleibe PC-Spieler.
Dann hab ich mir mit meiner Freundin eine XBox360 zugelegt und meinen PC schalt ich jetzt nur noch zum Arbeiten ein


----------



## CaptainArcher (9. Januar 2007)

Wieso gibt es den kein Sega Master System II zur auswahl *grml*


----------



## _Slayer_ (9. Januar 2007)

[x] Nintendo Wii.


----------



## alex-36000 (12. Januar 2007)

wenn man die umfrage nicht auf PCgames machen würde, würde das ergebnis anders aussehen.


----------



## Mothman (12. Januar 2007)

Ich hab ne Playstation 2, spiele dort aber nur ganz selten und wenn dann nur PES 5 (bzw. hab alle Teile gezockt von Teil 1- 5). Die PS2 verstaubt also eigentlich nur. Die allererste Playstation hab ich auch bessesen, die ist allerdings schon lange kaputt.
Die anderen (alten) Konsolen, wie NES, SNES, N64 und die alten Atari-Dinger hab ich zwar auch früher bei Kumpels gespielt, aber besessen hab ich nur die Playstations.   
Ich plane aber nicht die  Anschaffung der PLaystation 3


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Januar 2007)

Ich mag eigentlich keine Konsolen, hab aber die Jahre über trotzdem Atari VCS (2600), SNES, Playstation gehabt.

Mit dem Wii finde ich zum ersten Mal seit langem wieder eine Konsole reizvoll.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## FossilZ (19. Januar 2007)

[x] PlayStation 2
[x] Gameboy (Color)
[x] SNES


----------



## McDrake (19. Januar 2007)

alex-36000 am 12.01.2007 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man die umfrage nicht auf PCgames machen würde, würde das ergebnis anders aussehen.



Darum ist diese Umfrage hier ja auch interessant.


----------



## Birdy84 (24. Januar 2007)

SchumiGSG9 am 07.01.2007 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> alten Gameboy und Playstation2 nur wegen GTA San Andreas und Resident Evil gekauft.


Das ist doch mal ne Aussage. Gegenfrage dazu: Würde sich jemand wegen eines PC Spiels einen PC kaufen? Ich denke nicht, da es für Konsolen im Großen und Ganzen die besseren Spiele gibt oder?!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. Januar 2007)

Birdy84 am 24.01.2007 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> SchumiGSG9 am 07.01.2007 20:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hab schon PC

und damit kann man viel mehr machen

kenne keine Konsole mit der man im internet besser serven könnte

oder DVD-RAms einlesen und dann auf DVD-R brennen

oder ... oder ... oder

Konsolen sind mist und ohne Sie wärs besser!

Keine Krottenschlechten Umsetzungen wie Driver 3 oder anderen von der Konsole zu PC umgeschriebenen Spiele


----------



## Bonkic (24. Januar 2007)

SchumiGSG9 am 24.01.2007 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> und damit kann man viel mehr machen
> 
> kenne keine Konsole mit der man im internet besser serven könnte
> 
> ...





so was musste ja irgendwann kommen....aber aufregen tue ich mich ja schon lange nicht mehr.....  


Spoiler



schön wärs...




ps:

und warum dienst du im internet ?
hat das was mit sado- maso zu tun ?


----------



## Freezeman (24. Januar 2007)

Nali_WarCow am 04.01.2007 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre leichter zu sagen, welche man nicht hat.



Jo, ich besitze allerlei Konsolen. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man sich als Gamer (wenn möglich) auch nicht auf ein System beschränken, man verpasst einfach viel zu gute Spiele!


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (24. Januar 2007)

N64 und ein...Ngage! Aber das ist ja eher ein Portable.

MfG Jimini


----------



## einkaufswagen (25. Januar 2007)

Schade das der ATARI 2600 und das SNES fehlen  ...das waren noch so die Konsolen zur Zeit als ICH "Konsolero" war *G*
...lang, lang ists her


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. Januar 2007)

Bonkic am 24.01.2007 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> SchumiGSG9 am 24.01.2007 21:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zu PS: ich weis zwar nicht wo ich das geschrieben haben soll aber naja


----------



## Birdy84 (27. Januar 2007)

SchumiGSG9 am 24.01.2007 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Birdy84 am 24.01.2007 16:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klar ist ein PC flexibler und schlechte Konsolenumsetzungen sind nicht schön, ABER der große (größte) Vorteil einer Konsole ist (oder könnte man schon fast sagen "war einmal"), dass sie sich unkompliziert bedienen lassen (keine Inkompatiblitäten, keine Treiber etc.)


----------



## Bonkic (27. Januar 2007)

SchumiGSG9 am 26.01.2007 09:42 schrieb:
			
		

> zu PS: ich weis zwar nicht wo ich das geschrieben haben soll aber naja




wie übersetzt du "serven" ?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (27. Januar 2007)

Bonkic am 27.01.2007 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> SchumiGSG9 am 26.01.2007 09:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gar nicht!

surfen
(war nur ein Schreibfehler)


----------



## Bonkic (27. Januar 2007)

SchumiGSG9 am 27.01.2007 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> surfen
> (war nur ein Schreibfehler)



iss klar


----------



## weilervittel (27. Januar 2007)

Im großen und ganzen bin und bleibe ich dem pc treu , jedoch darf der gute alte gameboy mit super mario und tetris nicht fehlen


----------



## r3tr0 (2. Februar 2007)

N64 GameCube DS Gameboy Pocket Gameboy Color NES SNES


----------

